# Phoenix Gold Cyclone that just sold on eBay?



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

Did anyone on DIY win the Phoenix Gold Cyclone that just sold on eBay?

If so, I apologize for bidding you up and I would like for a review of it. I have always wanted one but, I have never seen or heard a Cyclone. And I would like to call DIBS if you can't use it in your install :laugh:

Phoenix Gold Cyclone Rotary Subwoofer System Old School Very RARE Rarely Used | eBay


----------

